# chickens sleeping in nesting box



## Kim (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello. I am new to keeping chickens, my 4 are 19 week old Lohman browns. They are not laying yet and I have had them for 2 weeks. Everything is going well except they are sleeping in the nesting boxes at night and not on the perch. Can anyone explain why? Many thanks.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they just find it comfy and safe. mine have always slept in the nest box.
the downside is they poop all night so they end up laying in it and get dirty, you could keep taking them out and put them on the roost if you prefer, they will soon realise this is there place to roost.


----------



## Kim (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok thank you Rob


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

I blocked my boxes and put them on the roost for about 3 nights straight and now every night they go right to the perch.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I also block my boxes at night when I close the coop otherwise they roost in them and poop in the shavings.


----------



## Kim (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you both for replies. I will try that.


----------

